# I want to live in Malaysia



## LivingInAsia (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all,

looking for advice. I've been to Malaysia several times and love it. I am 43 years old living in the US, single with about $150,000 dollars saved up and will be able to collect retirement pay at the age of 62. i would love to quit my job today and hop on a plane to malaysia. when in malaysia i would like to start a business to bring in some income.......any suggestions or do you think i should not do it?

thanks for any comments or advice good or bad.


----------



## james kearns (Feb 27, 2012)

Best advice l can give you is . .beware there a lot who like to separate you from your money. 
Think of what like to do. As for me l have only got £10 000. Plan to open schools with distinct USPs.
Going to pay a years rent for a furnished condo, then take my time. 
Do not draw attention to yourself with the local government. They are very good of finding charges.

It will take about six months for you to get know how the ground lays. Slowly slowly catchy monkey... 

l have been burnt.. I shall be in KL late April or Early May .Maybe be good to meet for a tea.


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

I suggest you find the youtube video how an American expat blew 100,000 USD in Thailand. Less likely in Malaysia but.......


----------



## WCN (Apr 8, 2013)

If you are planning to open a business here, there are many red tapes that you have to navigate through.

Putting it in a nutshell, you will have to first explore the mean to settle down in Malaysia (MM2H for example). Even here, there are many procedures that needs to be follow - forms, assets, guarantor, etc so you may want to engage an agent for this. You will probably have to pay 5-10k for their services.

Whilst I agree that there are alot of scammers here and the govt can be a little sketchy, you should first get involved in the community before deciding about the business. Expat community here are usually in clusters and expat-owned small businesses core clients are usually other expats. So dont rush on this, get to know people, see what is missing in the area, then maybe you can decide.

You will probably still need a source of income as you contemplate your business, so if you have a certain expertise, use it to your advantage. Generally, the people here sees westerners as more able than the locals (unfortunate but true) and your services may be highly sought after if you are a skilled worker in certain area.

Hope that helps.


Cheers.


----------



## eric82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hints: Malaysian like to eat.


----------

